
What’s Even the Point of Exit Interviews? - gringoDan
https://slate.com/human-interest/2019/07/exit-interviews-advice-quitting-work-honesty.html
======
badrabbit
Even if you told them,they don't care how you were treated. They want to know
what exactly drove you over the edge and what better environment and
opportunity the competition offered you.

Exit interviews help future "stay" interviews. So when another person turns in
their notice,they now have a list of things they can work with to try and keep
them.

Also, they know you will avoid saying negative things if you're smart so they
look for patterns of things people who leave are _not_ saying under that
specific managment compared to other teams.

